# Need Help! Paint drips on pavers



## TheStruggleIsReal (Jun 30, 2017)

My company decided to sub-out a condo project for repainting aluminum hand rails on a 10 story condominium. The material was a PPG amercoat 2 epoxy 2-part primer with the PSX 700 top coat. The sub and high winds caused a lot (hundreds, thousands) of drips on the run of the mill, non-sealed interlock pavers below. Pressure washing does nothing. Using the thinners just bleaches the brick. Has anybody had any experience with this type of major clusterF^*k?? Any good suggestions?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Replace the affected pavers?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Or maybe flip them over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> Or maybe flip them over
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not correct molded pattern


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> Replace the affected pavers?


 
Huge cost


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

TheStruggleIsReal said:


> My company decided to sub-out a condo project for repainting aluminum hand rails on a 10 story condominium. The material was a PPG amercoat 2 epoxy 2-part primer with the PSX 700 top coat. The sub and high winds caused a lot (hundreds, thousands) of drips on the run of the mill, non-sealed interlock pavers below. Pressure washing does nothing. Using the thinners just bleaches the brick. Has anybody had any experience with this type of major clusterF^*k?? Any good suggestions?


Excellent coating system! However, you probably didn't need the Amerlock 2 epoxy.

As far as removal, short of grinding and destroying the pavers, you will need a methylene chloride paint remover to soften up the conversion coating. Test on an inconspicuous area and wire brush if possible.

That coating choice is a high service industrial product. It should have only been applied by experienced painters.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Excellent coating system! However, you probably didn't need the Amerlock 2 epoxy.
> 
> As far as removal, short of grinding and destroying the pavers, you will need a methylene chloride paint remover to soften up the conversion coating. Test on an inconspicuous area and wire brush if possible.
> 
> That coating choice is a high service industrial product. It should have only been applied by experienced painters.


Exactly! Big problem. Big $$$$$ to fix.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I wish I had a cost effective solution to offer. 

Get with Dr. Who and borrow the Tardis so you can go back in time and cover those affected pavers with dropcloths prior to painting? 

Sorry, I could not help myself...


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Talk to fauxlynn. She can probably help....for a price.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Have you talked to any graffiti removal companies? If anybody can help it's probably those guys. 

This might be case where you'll have to file an insurance claim or maybe go after the sub's bond and/or insurance company.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Excellent coating system! However, you probably didn't need the Amerlock 2 epoxy.
> 
> As far as removal, short of grinding and destroying the pavers, you will need a methylene chloride paint remover to soften up the conversion coating. Test on an inconspicuous area and wire brush if possible.
> 
> That coating choice is a high service industrial product. It should have only been applied by experienced painters.


+1

The only thing I would suggest is a nylon bristle brush so that the pavers don't get scratched. It should still do the job as long as the remover softens the paint. The remover may leave a residue that needs to be cleaned to get a uniform appearance again.

Would muratic acid work to remove the paint? I don't have enough experience with it to reccomend for or against it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PRC said:


> +1
> 
> The only thing I would suggest is a nylon bristle brush so that the pavers don't get scratched. It should still do the job as long as the uremover softens the paint. The remover may leave a residue that needs to be cleaned to get a uniform appearance again.
> 
> Would muratic acid work to remove the paint? I don't have enough experience with it to reccomend for or against it.


Muriatic acid would only break down the pavers if they're masonry based. The epoxy is actually designed to resist the acid.

Burning may also help remove the paint, but it may do damage to the pavers.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Quite the spot you're in from the sounds of things. Sorry, that's all I've got...


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

TheStruggleIsReal said:


> My company decided to sub-out a condo project for repainting aluminum hand rails on a 10 story condominium. The material was a PPG amercoat 2 epoxy 2-part primer with the PSX 700 top coat. The sub and high winds caused a lot (hundreds, thousands) of drips on the run of the mill, non-sealed interlock pavers below. Pressure washing does nothing. Using the thinners just bleaches the brick. Has anybody had any experience with this type of major clusterF^*k?? Any good suggestions?


Subs are something my wife and I are seriously considering using. I don't have a lot of experience using subs,but I would think it would be their responsibility to clean the pavers.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

007 Dave said:


> Subs are something my wife and I are seriously considering using. I don't have a lot of experience using subs,but I would think it would be their responsibility to clean the pavers.


Wondering if these "subs" were legal or subs from home depot parking lot....? Just a stab in the dark, but if things were as they "should" be, I'd guess the question wouldn't be to us, it'd be directed at the subs that performed the work prior to signing off for payment....a rather large assumption (and I could be completely wrong), but im thinkin a proper painting sub would've dropped the surfaces below and eliminated the situation In the first place if they were worth a darn...
Hire a Good sub, Dave! Just make sure they take full responsibility for what they're being hired to do!  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

...an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure...eat it and learn better for next time...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Two year old thread. Likely has dealt with the problem by now.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

RH said:


> Two year old thread. Likely has dealt with the problem by now.



Maybe not?? I'll bet he is still there scrubbing those pavers with a little brass brush, as he did not come back to tell us what he did. Went out of business I presume.


----------

